# Disappointed



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Just had an email from my agility lady, who for personal reasons has had to suddenly stop all dog training, including agility.

What a shame, Millie and I were just getting into it and really looking forward to tonight's lesson.


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh no that's such a shame. Perhaps there might be another Trainer locally that does agility?


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

What a shame. Hope you find somewhere else. I had been looking forward to doing agility with Polly but can't find anyone particularly local that does it at a time I can make. Had debated getting a couple of things for the garden. Don't think husband would approve of turning the whole garden into an agility course!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I do hope I can find another agility group near by. Last time I looked they were only on a Saturday, which doesn't suit me.

I did think about converting the garden too, but somehow I think its not a good idea. Probably because Millie hasn't been shown how to go round all the different obstacles yet and probably because hubby will simply say No!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

http://www.cdclondoncolney.co.uk/fun-agility

You could try these Julie, Weller and I went last year but haven't mad it this year yet. It's good fun and Sam the trainer is lovely.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hope you find a new trainer soon Julie xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Thats a shame hope you find somewhere soon x x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

How annoying...especially when you find one where the timing is good for you..I keep meaning to look in to this for Betty.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

I got the email too  I remember there was an agility club at the Shenley fete last year - the one Karen suggested sounds familiar. The fete is this Sunday so if we go I'll see if they are there again and pick up a leaflet.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

oh bummer  what a shame. That was where I did my Puppy classes. I wonder what has happened?


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

I loved doing agility in an earlier like with my Cairn, he was the comedy turn would run under jumps but was good at tunnel and see/saw and going over high bridge' Great way to keep fit. Unfortunatly I am not nimble enough at the moment (need a new knee!) but a friend of mine had Hattie jumping cross polls in the outdoor school yesterday. I suggested she went with her sisters dog and Hattie. I could be the 'trainer' and sit the dogs she could do the running. We will see Hattie would love it. May not have the same status as horse owners at Ascot but we all have to start somewhere!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks Karen, I'll take a look into it. 

Yes please Janet, see what you can find out.

I'm a bit confused because the email says there is still a trainer at Little Revel End but not with my trainer. I've emailed to try and find out a bit more, but I guess it depends on the 'unforeseen circumstances' as to whether they reply back.

Hope I do find somewhere else soon as me and Millie were both enjoying it.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

What a shame for you, sorry to hear that.  Hope you find somewhere else to go. :hug:


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Well good news.

I contacted another lady at Little Revel End, which is exactly the same place as where my Agility class has been cancelled from. And she has offered me Wednesday's at 6pm for beginners agility on a rolling basis. Pay for each time you turn up. Eventually if all goes well I get to attend the 7pm advanced class.

Confused by the set up, but at least I get to rejoin agility. Alas I have to wait two weeks before I can go as I have things already booked up on Weds.


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Great news that you found another class- so hard to find one which fits in with other stuff. 
Lola had her first agility class last night and loved it!


----------

